# Show your January 2016 Soaps!



## Prysm

Beginners!  Experienced!  any method.

Show your soaps made in January!   Tell the story about them too.

Looking forward to seeing what is happening in January!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

I made this guy on New Years Evening, and cut it January 1st.  It was an adventure loaf I did along with my soap challenge for the month, scented with Hot Cocoa and Almond. I'm in love. 

My second soap of the year was a fail with a faulty scale giving me Lye crumble soap.


----------



## nframe

This is my first soap of the year in my new tall skinny mould.  I am trying to finish some annatto-infused oil so I am making a lot of yellow soaps at the moment!


----------



## Prysm

These are looking great, thanks for starting the photos for January.


----------



## kisha

This one I just made a few minutes ago. It's a combination of orange spice and vanilla ice cream FOs and smells like butterscotch. I haven't had time to soap since before thanksgiving. Feels good to be able to start again!


----------



## Steve85569

Okay. Here's a couple of black and whites.
Rounds are rimmed salt bars.
Second one is an example of just how far a little AC goes to make a loaf black (50:50).


----------



## Sonya-m

Just my new year Castile so far


----------



## Judiraz

Not a great picture, but here's a new coffee soap. I used BBs Espresso FO and it smells great! Sorry for the bad picture. If you notice the "1" on the paper I'm tracking how much it discolors over time.


----------



## amd

Made a second salt bar (for me this time). Was very disappointed, my blue green mica from WSP morphed out completely in 2 hours so my bar is just neutral colors now. But totally loving the sea salt & driftwood fo. Now to wait 3-4 months....


----------



## Misschief

First picture is of my salt bars, my second attempt at salt bars. My first discolored and went "off". Second picture is of my "Groene Zeep", a soft green soap historically made by the Dutch in Amsterdam. I'm trying to recreate something I remember from my childhood. It's made using the glycerin liquid soap method. 

Seems like I'm off to a good start but we won't talk about the Andalusian Castile... yet.


----------



## CaraBou

Here's the top swirl of a soap I did messing around for the black and white challenge. I posted a cut pic in that thread. These are the only two pics I have of it, so thought I'd share a non-dup here. I'm not planning to enter it.


----------



## jules92207

My only soaps made this year so far... Champagne Pear, Honey Toffee, and my black and white attempt for the challenge...not sure how it looks inside yet so this might be the entry depending on how it turns out...


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

amd said:


> Made a second salt bar (for me this time). Was very disappointed, my blue green mica from WSP morphed out completely in 2 hours so my bar is just neutral colors now. But totally loving the sea salt & driftwood fo. Now to wait 3-4 months....


Really pretty still!


----------



## Bamagirl

Even though I promised myself I would wait a little while, I broke that promise and went ahead and made a mechanic's soap with kerosene. :neutral: From the very moment I decided to make soap, I have researched this type, and had so many notes and had finally settled on a recipe to print out "to try". I wound up making it yesterday!

edited to add: Please ignore my lack of cutting skills, I am hoping this gets better with time or maybe I can talk the hubby into making me a cutting guide.


----------



## CaraBou

You're a brave soul, Bamagirl. Or do you have guinea pigs in mind?  You'll have to start a thread when you start using it, let us know how well it works.


----------



## Bamagirl

CaraBou said:


> You're a brave soul, Bamagirl. Or do you have guinea pigs in mind?  You'll have to start a thread when you start using it, let us know how well it works.




It's for my husband (he's a mechanic). He tried some that someone locally had made and it had kerosene, so I researched until I found what I hope will be a good bar.


----------



## CaraBou

Perfect.  I am intrigued. I think it's worth its own thread now if you want to share some of the details about how it went making it.  Otherwise, I'll patiently wait until your hubby starts using it


----------



## narnia

CaraBou said:


> Here's the top swirl of a soap I did messing around for the black and white challenge. I posted a cut pic in that thread. These are the only two pics I have of it, so thought I'd share a non-dup here. I'm not planning to enter it.



Awesome soaps!!  What soap challenge are you talking about?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

narnia said:


> Awesome soaps!!  What soap challenge are you talking about?




In the cp section, have you not seen the monthly challenge threads? They are often on the front page if not in the top most recently commented threads


----------



## Steve85569

Bamagirl said:


> edited to add: Please ignore my lack of cutting skills, I am hoping this gets better with time or maybe I can talk the hubby into making me a cutting guide.




Miter box - one of the wood ones and a 6" spatula/trowel from the sheet rock section of the hardware store. The trowel needs to be about 4" tall. I added  an inch and a half to the height for the tall skinny mould. Instant cutting guide!

Without the guide I cut crooked every time. I blame the bi-focals.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sagebrush

Last week, I made a lemongrass and turmeric hot process (no picture). Made a (CP) double batch of orange and fennel yesterday. Trying to stay motivated this month!


----------



## rainycityjen

Soap with Fremont Dark Star beer for water (boiled to syrup) and sandalwood FO + cedarwood EO. I didn't like the extreme ash or how I did the top, so I guillotined it off at a slant. I also wish there weren't stearic spots. Pretty frustrated with my palm oil right now.






My New Year castile with aloe for water. OO was a strong infusion of chamomile, comfrey, and calendula. Lightly scented with Rosemary + Pepper FO.






Lard soap consistency is so nice. This one is scented with lime EO. Mixed a couple of micas to get the pastel green.






My poor rose soap has a partial gel. On the end pieces where it didn't show gel it is just creamy ivory! Gah. But the red violet mica turned out really vibrant which I like.


----------



## SLC

I've been busy this month! The purple and green is a lavender, rosemary and peppermint.  The yellow and purple bars are lemon and lavender. The Grey bar is scented with intuition for men by WSP,  the cream, pink and yellow bar is a combination of jasmine from mad oils, and sensual amber by WSP. (it riced and had horrid acceleration..  I'll soap colder next time I use either of them) and the green, orange and gold is apple mango tango by WSP! I love looking at all of your soaps!


----------



## Steve85569

Here's the cutter from a mitre box. I know that without pictures it never happened.
And one more black & white. Finally got the camera to focus a little better.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

SLC said:


> I've been busy this month! The purple and green is a lavender, rosemary and peppermint.  The yellow and purple bars are lemon and lavender. The Grey bar is scented with intuition for men by WSP,  the cream, pink and yellow bar is a combination of jasmine from mad oils, and sensual amber by WSP. (it riced and had horrid acceleration..  I'll soap colder next time I use either of them) and the green, orange and gold is apple mango tango by WSP! I love looking at all of your soaps!


Lovely! I have apple mango tango from WSP on my shelf but I am not a fan OOB. How does it soap up?


----------



## SaraBeans

*Bb fo*



Judiraz said:


> Not a great picture, but here's a new coffee soap. I used BBs Espresso FO and it smells great! Sorry for the bad picture. If you notice the "1" on the paper I'm tracking how much it discolors over time.



BB's Espresso FO is awesome!  Your soaps look lovely


----------



## grumpy_owl

Plumping up the men's line. This is Maharaja.


----------



## BlackDog

Judiraz said:


> Not a great picture, but here's a new coffee soap. I used BBs Espresso FO and it smells great!



That is such a great FO. I blended  it 3:1 with their Turkish Mocha - it's my husband's fave.


----------



## grumpy_owl

Bumbershoot immediately after the cut. Kentish Rain and Lavender and Herb. I am pretty crazy about the swirls, although I do see shrimp.


----------



## KSAugustin

A friend of mine is a Taurus and she loves lavender, so I decided to make some lavender soap for her. Although most of the fragrance came from essential oils, I had a smidgen (3ml) of local lavender fragrance oil left. My my, didn't my soap seize! But I shoved that wire coat hanger down into it anyway! LOL What a surprise when I cut it and it resembled a butterfly. (That's my story and I'm sticking to it!)

I am now reserving my locally-sourced oils for MP and using American imported oils for CP. Fewer headaches all around. That pollen-looking stuff on top is gold mica; it looks better in person.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

Posted this in the wrong place yeasterday, so adding it in here instead.

HP soap from yesterday morning. I decided to call it *Ginger Kick*. Embeds are CP embeds I made a while back, just squeezed them into the rapidly hardening HP surface.

For scent I used a lemon-and-ginger oil, which is made from lemon essential oil (not folded), some fine lemonzest from 1  lemon, and fresh, ground up ginger.  

The mix was blended last week, so it smelled absolutely lovely after letting it sit. 
Fresh ginger + lemonzest separated in  the jar and settled on the bottom. That made it easy to use a  syringe and suck up the lemon _oil _on top. The ginger had left the lemon smelling of spicy ginger, it was delish. 
I used the ginger-juice beneath the oil as a  part of my water, after squeezing the living daylight out of the mix with a cheesecloth, as I didn`t want the fibre to be in the soap  (will try that next time, just to see how it feels. Anyone tried  it btw??)

The scent of the soap is fresh, soft and spicy.  Really, _really _pleased, will use that combo again for sure. The soap lathers like crazy, I am loving lard more and more!!<3 
Well see how the scent lingers after 8 weeks, as I feel 4-6 weeks on HP isn`t enough.
I used a mix of lard, coconut and castor (80/15/5)


----------



## paillo

I don't make many FO soaps but had fun with a few last week. Simple in-the-pot swirls, individual molds from BB. Soleseife, weighing over 5 oz. each.

Clockwise: My favorite EO blend of dalmation sage, lime, cedarwood and patchouli, Cornflower Blue Flare mica from Nurture. Apple Orchard from NG. Belle Morte from DayStar. Deadly Weapon from NG.


----------



## Sagebrush

MySoapyHeart, I can smell your soap from here!  I've used blended ginger and kept the fiber in my soap a couple times. It's not scratchy; it stays soft and is minimal enough that it doesn't get stuck in drains. It might save you some trouble to just keep it in. 



MySoapyHeart said:


> I used the ginger-juice beneath the oil as a  part of my water, after squeezing the living daylight out of the mix with a cheesecloth, as I didn`t want the fibre to be in the soap  (will try that next time, just to see how it feels. Anyone tried  it btw??)


----------



## Sagebrush

Last week, I made a double batch of tomato soap (with tomato purée I froze this fall after acquiring fresh tomatoes from a local farm). 

Yesterday, I made a double batch of salt bars with tangerine and lemon EOs. I swirled salt bars for the first time, using a bit of paprika-infused oil for the orange half. (Pictured.)


----------



## MySoapyHeart

SageontheMountain said:


> MySoapyHeart, I can smell your soap from here!  I've used blended ginger and kept the fiber in my soap a couple times. It's not scratchy; it stays soft and is minimal enough that it doesn't get stuck in drains. It might save you some trouble to just keep it in.



That sounds great, then I want to try that next time! Thanks for the info, apreciated


----------



## MySoapyHeart

paillo said:


> I don't make many FO soaps but had fun with a few last week. Simple in-the-pot swirls, individual molds from BB. Soleseife, weighing over 5 oz. each.
> 
> Clockwise: My favorite EO blend of dalmation sage, lime, cedarwood and patchouli, Cornflower Blue Flare mica from Nurture. Apple Orchard from NG. Belle Morte from DayStar. Deadly Weapon from NG.



They all look lovly paillo. I love your stamping on them too


----------



## paillo

I love my stamp, it was made by a wonderfully creative woman who was on this forum and allowed me to be a 'tester' for her new stamps


----------



## MySoapyHeart

paillo said:


> I love my stamp, it was made by a wonderfully creative woman who was on this forum and allowed me to be a 'tester' for her new stamps



Cool, lucky you, it is really special:wave:


----------



## shunt2011

These are some of the soaps from my weekend marathon.  Cranberry Citrus, Fifty Shades, Perfect Man, OMH, Bay Rum and BRV salt bar.


----------



## jules92207

MySoapyHeart said:


> Posted this in the wrong place yeasterday, so adding it in here instead.
> 
> HP soap from yesterday morning. I decided to call it *Ginger Kick*. Embeds are CP embeds I made a while back, just squeezed them into the rapidly hardening HP surface.
> 
> For scent I used a lemon-and-ginger oil, which is made from lemon essential oil (not folded), some fine lemonzest from 1  lemon, and fresh, ground up ginger.
> 
> The mix was blended last week, so it smelled absolutely lovely after letting it sit.
> Fresh ginger + lemonzest separated in  the jar and settled on the bottom. That made it easy to use a  syringe and suck up the lemon _oil _on top. The ginger had left the lemon smelling of spicy ginger, it was delish.
> I used the ginger-juice beneath the oil as a  part of my water, after squeezing the living daylight out of the mix with a cheesecloth, as I didn`t want the fibre to be in the soap  (will try that next time, just to see how it feels. Anyone tried  it btw??)
> 
> The scent of the soap is fresh, soft and spicy.  Really, _really _pleased, will use that combo again for sure. The soap lathers like crazy, I am loving lard more and more!!<3
> Well see how the scent lingers after 8 weeks, as I feel 4-6 weeks on HP isn`t enough.
> I used a mix of lard, coconut and castor (80/15/5)



Love these.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

jules92207 said:


> Love these.



Thank you jules:wave:


----------



## handavaka

*Shampoo Bar*

Here is a picture of a fresh single Shampoo Bar.  I like to cut, bevel and photograph...as I struggle with patience. :think:


----------



## Judiraz

To Wildcraft_Garden re: Apple Mango Tango. I used this about 2 months ago. When I look at my notes I have a big star beside the fragrance so it behaved well. I just pulled one of those bars to use for myself and it smells wonderful. It's sweet and fruity, so if you like heavier scents or more herbal scents you may not like it, but I only have 2 bars left out of 10, so others liked it!


----------



## soaring1

Indigo Tea Tree with Activated Charcoal and Coconut Milk.  Using powdered Indigo, Tea Tree-Lavender and Eucalyptus Essential Oil
Aloe Vera Spirulina - Using Spirulina, Aloe Vera Juice, Bergamot-Cassia Root, CedarWood-Nutmeg-Lavender Essential Oil
I haven't ventured into the beautiful designs just swirls if they come out.


----------



## soaring1

Fishermans - Hunters soap for my crew of sons, husband and his friends.
Coconut Oil, 20% super fat. Used Anise Oil, some Cedarwood and Black Pepper Essential Oil. They didn't want to wait for it to fully cure so they grabbed one last weekend when they processed a deer and loved it.  Made me smile.


----------



## skayc1

This is my first soap for 2013! scented with Love Spell! I needed to remake this scent, & wanted to make a Valentine soap! I hand molded the hearts on top, & had a mold for tiny hearts that I used 2 days ahead to make the embeds. I pushed the hearts inside the batter, some went wonky, most worked great!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

Judiraz said:


> To Wildcraft_Garden re: Apple Mango Tango. I used this about 2 months ago. When I look at my notes I have a big star beside the fragrance so it behaved well. I just pulled one of those bars to use for myself and it smells wonderful. It's sweet and fruity, so if you like heavier scents or more herbal scents you may not like it, but I only have 2 bars left out of 10, so others liked it!


Thanks Judiraz!


----------



## Marie

*January soap*

Only one soap so far. This is "Skin Kiss", made with OO, CO, Castor O, Shea B, Fr Gr Clay and topped with ground fresh Rosemary. Not sure if my photo downloaded or posted, but here goes.


----------



## doriettefarm

Trying to get my soapy mojo/inspiration back for 2016.  This is my first batch of the year, all veggie recipe scented with FB's Alkmar dupe and Moroccan Sky glitter from Nurture.


----------



## BlackDog

Here's a few bars of the beer soap I made yesterday! Scented with BB Honey Ale, which I didn't love out of the bottle but is a lot less offensive in the soap. We'll see how she fares in the coming weeks. It discolors to tan so I left 1/4 unscented and added a bit of TD for the swirl.


----------



## handavaka

BlackDog said:


> Here's a few bars of the beer soap I made yesterday! Scented with BB Honey Ale, which I didn't love out of the bottle but is a lot less offensive in the soap. We'll see how she fares in the coming weeks. It discolors to tan so I left 1/4 unscented and added a bit of TD for the swirl.


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Steve85569

Got a rose mould I just had to try out. Made the mistake of CPOP ing one batch with a new FO and got bubbles galore in it.

I almost miss doing them in black and white.:mrgreen:


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts

Well I had the supplies for one more batch of soap so I had to scratch that itch. I used the following recipe 

51% lard
15% coconut oil
12% Olive oil 
12% avocado oil
10% caster oil

Super fat 5%

Used Brambleberries ginger snap fragrance oil

Colors used yellow orange red 

Todd


----------



## QueenBeeSoap

1) Red & blue drop swirl - One of my brothers showed an interest in learning how to make soap, so after giving him a rundown on the basics, I got him to go through my cabinet of fragrance oils to pick one he liked, and he picked a colour scheme to go with it.  The fragrance is Passionfruit Nectarine FO from WSP (go figure that he'd choose that over the "manly" type fragrance oils I thought would be more appealing to guys), and the colours are red oxide, ultramarine blue and titanium dioxide.

2) Citrus kitchen soap - This one was a request from my husband for a citrus scented, degreasing, scrubby hand soap.  I changed my recipe to make it more cleansing, and added beeswax and pumice.  I added fresh clementine and lemon peels for extra scrubbiness and colour.  It's scented with a blend of Pink Grapefruit, Freshly Zested Lemon, and Blood Orange fragrance oils from WSP.

3) Minty face soap - I used a slightly modified version of Genny's famous shampoo bar recipe which makes a great, gentle face soap recipe.  I added a blend of peppermint, lavender and tea tree essential oils from NDA, as well as superfine pumice, bentonite clay, and raw honey.

Wildcraft_Garden - I'll second what Judiraz said.  Apple Mango Tango appealed to pretty much everyone in my experience and is easy to work with in CP.


----------



## soaring1

BlackDog said:


> Here's a few bars of the beer soap I made yesterday! Scented with BB Honey Ale, which I didn't love out of the bottle but is a lot less offensive in the soap. We'll see how she fares in the coming weeks. It discolors to tan so I left 1/4 unscented and added a bit of TD for the swirl.



Beautiful.  Love the white leaves.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden

QueenBeeSoap said:


> 1) Red & blue drop swirl - One of my brothers showed an interest in learning how to make soap, so after giving him a rundown on the basics, I got him to go through my cabinet of fragrance oils to pick one he liked, and he picked a colour scheme to go with it.  The fragrance is Passionfruit Nectarine FO from WSP (go figure that he'd choose that over the "manly" type fragrance oils I thought would be more appealing to guys), and the colours are red oxide, ultramarine blue and titanium dioxide..
> 
> Wildcraft_Garden - I'll second what Judiraz said.  Apple Mango Tango appealed to pretty much everyone in my experience and is easy to work with in CP.



Thanks Queen Bee! I have the passionfruit nectarine waiting to be made into something delicious too. ☺


----------



## rittek

I made my first castile soap! I made a small one pound batch. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sagebrush

Yesterday, I made an HP juniper and oatmeal batch, then a double batch CP charcoal with frankincense. Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## Steve85569

Just messing around with trimmings. And cookies from the lard side.:twisted:


----------



## cinnamaldehyde

There are some lovely January soaps out there!

I'm working hard on my photography skills as a new years resolution.  

Here's my January creations:

1.  A spearmint & spirulina powder shea butter soap, scented with spearmint EO at about 10g/kg, and a 2-tone ITP swirl

2.  A goji berry (powdered) "Froot-Loop" soap, scented with sweet orange, grapefruit, lemon, lime, and litsea cubeba.  It smells like Froot Loops!  I can't say the scent blend was my idea, I read it somewhere on the Interwebs...  Colored with goji berry powder and orange oxide and an ITP swirl, scented at about 15g/kg


----------



## HappyBeeSoapCo

Pinky swirls in honor of Valentine's Day or Ystävänpäivä which is what it's called here. I actually kind of prefer the Finnish concept which is "friendship day", a day when you show love and kindness to your dear friends. Anyway, it put me in a pink swirly mood which is kind of fun sometimes. I do wish I would have used black instead of brown as my offset color because it looks a bit muddy.


----------



## skayc1

I made this soap on my birthday, It's scented with BB's Ginger Patchouli.

Just poured-





After gel phase & cut!


----------



## Prysm

These soaps are so totally outstanding!   I am loving seeing what all you creative people are making.

Thanks for participating and keep it up, please.

Angie


----------



## traderbren

Only 2 so far that are picture worthy-ish.
Gray and beige is Cracklin' Birch, pink, purple, and black is Love Spell.


----------



## jules92207

Last weekend's soaps...
16 vanilla testers, Burmese Woods, SC's OMH, Earl Grey Lemon, and I frosted my doughnut soaps...


----------



## Sagebrush

Made a double batch with frankincense and orange EOs using squash beer from a local brewery and fresh (frozen) pumpkin from a local farm. I'll post pictures once I have them cut...they don't look pretty yet.


----------



## LisaAnne

I had bottles full of different colors to do a complex (in my head)  ebru flower top and they all thickened so much I couldn't use them except for this grey (that was supposed to be black).


----------



## jules92207

That is still really pretty. I like it!


----------



## BusyHands

A wonderfully warm fresh ginger soap


----------



## SplendorSoaps

I've been making soap like crazy this month! The top pic is True Lilac with ultramarines and alkanet root powder. I was trying to match the colors of my three lilac bushes from my back yard. One is deep purple, one is lavender, and one is white. BTW, this FO from WSP soaps like a dream and smells just like real lilac.

The second pic is scented with OMG Olive from NG and has calendula on the top that's a little bit difficult to see in the pic. I did a hanger swirl for both.


----------



## BusyHands

I Love It!!


----------



## BusyHands

*The Ginger Pulp*



MySoapyHeart said:


> Posted this in the wrong place yeasterday, so adding it in here instead.
> 
> HP soap from yesterday morning. I decided to call it *Ginger Kick*. Embeds are CP embeds I made a while back, just squeezed them into the rapidly hardening HP surface.
> 
> For scent I used a lemon-and-ginger oil, which is made from lemon essential oil (not folded), some fine lemonzest from 1 lemon, and fresh, ground up ginger.
> 
> The mix was blended last week, so it smelled absolutely lovely after letting it sit.
> Fresh ginger + lemonzest separated in the jar and settled on the bottom. That made it easy to use a syringe and suck up the lemon _oil _on top. The ginger had left the lemon smelling of spicy ginger, it was delish.
> I used the ginger-juice beneath the oil as a part of my water, after squeezing the living daylight out of the mix with a cheesecloth, as I didn`t want the fibre to be in the soap (will try that next time, just to see how it feels. Anyone tried it btw??)
> 
> The scent of the soap is fresh, soft and spicy. Really, _really _pleased, will use that combo again for sure. The soap lathers like crazy, I am loving lard more and more!!<3
> Well see how the scent lingers after 8 weeks, as I feel 4-6 weeks on HP isn`t enough.
> I used a mix of lard, coconut and castor (80/15/5)


 


I used the pulp in mine . I'll let you know how it feels mid February.


----------



## MySoapyHeart

BusyHands said:


> I used the pulp in mine . I'll let you know how it feels mid February.



Ah, yes, the infamous wait...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it is so worth it though.
Looking forward to hear how it goes!


----------



## Marie

Black Dog, your beer soap is stunning! I love it and it has a very Oriental, dreamy and floating look to it. Captures the simplicity and elegance of Oriental. Great job! :clap:


----------



## handavaka

My Guiness, Oatmeal Stout Soap for January


----------



## MySoapyHeart

handavaka said:


> My Guiness, Oatmeal Stout Soap for January



It looks great handavaka! Love the stamp on it too!


----------



## skayc1

Coming to my cutter tomorrow 'Lavanilla Sweet Dreams' ! (Lavender & Warm Vanilla Sugar)


----------



## handavaka

Thank you, MySoapyHeart! 



MySoapyHeart said:


> It looks great handavaka! Love the stamp on it too!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

skayc1 said:


> Coming to my cutter tomorrow 'Lavanilla Sweet Dreams' ! (Lavender & Warm Vanilla Sugar)




Beautifull, can`t wait to see it cut up into delishious pieces of soap:mrgreen:


----------



## skayc1

here is the cut to 'Lavanilla Sweet Dreams' 
the 1 lb mold-









the tall & skinny mold-


----------



## skayc1

Oh & here are the smaller individual molds un-molded.


----------



## jules92207

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Sagebrush

Skayc1, those are gorgeous!


----------



## LisaAnne

Playing with natural colorants and I see I should have done infusions. I finally tried the nag champa that I have been avoiding. I really wish I liked it, but I don't.


----------



## amd

Those are beautiful! If they are the nag champa I think its a beautiful pairing. Here.... Let me give you my address for that soap you don't like... Haha! I feel your pain, I'm not a fan of lavender but people keep wanting it (and in a salt bar the eo is really nice to my face).


----------



## LisaAnne

amd said:


> Those are beautiful! If they are the nag champa I think its a beautiful pairing. Here.... Let me give you my address for that soap you don't like... Haha! I feel your pain, I'm not a fan of lavender but people keep wanting it (and in a salt bar the eo is really nice to my face).



Yeah, that's nag champa, I've had the bottle forever and finally tried at about 50%. I'm sitting here looking at it thinking I will learn to love it. (all new soaps I make sit on the dining room table so I can look at them  I can't help myself. 
And thanks, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## penelopejane

LisaAnne said:


> Yeah, that's nag champa, I've had the bottle forever and finally tried at about 50%. I'm sitting here looking at it thinking I will learn to love it. (all new soaps I make sit on the dining room table so I can look at them  I can't help myself.
> 
> And thanks, I appreciate the kind words.




[emoji2][emoji2]
I sniff my soaps while watching tv (trying to work out if I like the various scents.) My dh, of course, thinks I am crazy.

I bought BB champagne - it smells like ginger ale. I try and convince myself it's lovely because hey it's champagne and all the reviews say it's great but I just don't like it that much. Maybe with a little orange...

Love your soaps - very original!


----------



## MySoapyHeart

skayc1 said:


> here is the cut to 'Lavanilla Sweet Dreams'
> the 1 lb mold-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tall & skinny mold-



Really beautifull, I love them, they look so purdy!


----------



## HopJuicer

Hello all,

Here are my January soaps. I tried cool water, a coffee soap with oatmeal milk and honey fo, blueberry lemon verbena bars, salt bars with sea salt and driftwood fo, and fifty shades bars.


----------



## kchaystack

Here is my first try at a  salt bar.  I used 80% co, 15% avocado oil, 5% castor.  20 % superfat and 50% fine sea salt by oil weight. Scented with lemongrass and tea tree, and colored with nurtues turquoise mica.


----------



## jules92207

penelopejane said:


> [emoji2][emoji2]
> I bought BB champagne - it smells like ginger ale. I try and convince myself it's lovely because hey it's champagne and all the reviews say it's great but I just don't like it that much. Maybe with a little orange...



I just mixed that champagne with BB orange peel and really like the result, I call it Mimosa. I've also blended it with crisp anjou pear which I keep a healthy supply of on hand cause all my friends love that one.

I've also blended it with lime with success and most recently with strawberry, which the fruity note faded a lot but still smells nice.


----------



## Steve85569

Playing with color. Next I'll try water since some of this color just does not want to disperse in oil.


----------



## dixiedragon

LisaAnne said:


> I had bottles full of different colors to do a complex (in my head)  ebru flower top and they all thickened so much I couldn't use them except for this grey (that was supposed to be black).



Gorgeous! I love the raised texture of your gray hearts. Seriously, I would buy that bar. (and I have 100s of bars in my house!)


----------



## marlajune

nframe said:


> This is my first soap of the year in my new tall skinny mould.  I am trying to finish some annatto-infused oil so I am making a lot of yellow soaps at the moment!



Just make some Easter soaps! Lots of yellow there! 

I've been busy. Here's my January soaps. 2 tries at a rectangular rim soap. The first rim is my 4 Leaf Clover soap. The black and peachy-red one is charcoal pomegranate, the black and white is chocolate lovers, the ones with the Love toppers is my standard Calendula. (I just wanted it to be a little different than just calendula petals!) The pastel one is supposed to be an easter basket with a few eggs hidden here and there! Thoughts?


----------



## LisaAnne

dixiedragon said:


> Gorgeous! I love the raised texture of your gray hearts. Seriously, I would buy that bar. (and I have 100s of bars in my house!)


Wow.  Thank you,  that means a lot! Seriously, if I was 100% confident in my soap recipes I'd send you one free.  hopefully someday.


----------



## CaraBou

Marla - they're all beautiful but I especially love the rimmed soap and the chocolate hearts! 

Won't you join us in the February spin challenge? That goes to everyone who posted here! 

So many great January soaps, makes me sad to see the month close. Even though I crave the coming of spring!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

All the January soaps I manage to photograph before my camera broke


----------



## doriettefarm

Last batch for Jan 2016, drop swirl using Soft Coeur FO from FB and some Persian rose flare with Raspberry Red mica from Nurture


----------



## CatQuirion

I live on St. Croix, one of the U.S. Virgin Islands.  Every Caribbean island is wonderfully different, but St. Croix is the only one that has "chaney" -- small, water-tumbled pieces of china, porcelain, and other crockery, taken from the sugar plantations, that were smashed during the slave revolt here and tossed into the ocean. Chaney can be found on most beaches on St. Croix and was used originally as play money by the kids ("china" + "money" = "chaney"), but is now a featured part of the gorgeous handmade jewelry trade here.    This soap is a soleseife, 2" in diameter, made by the request of the owners of a chaney jewelry shop in Christiansted.  I was hoping to evoke the delicacy and color of pieces of chaney.


----------



## Margo

Forest HP soap scented with Juniper Ashei Infused in Sweet Almond Oil


----------



## crispysoap

Lavender scented soap


----------



## tinycyclops

A little bit late, but these are all the soaps I made in January. First pic is a group shot.  Then they are (in order): sandalwood castille, love spell, green apple salt bar, mayan gold and buttermints.


----------



## navigator9

CatQuirion said:


> I live on St. Croix, one of the U.S. Virgin Islands.  Every Caribbean island is wonderfully different, but St. Croix is the only one that has "chaney" -- small, water-tumbled pieces of china, porcelain, and other crockery, taken from the sugar plantations, that were smashed during the slave revolt here and tossed into the ocean. Chaney can be found on most beaches on St. Croix and was used originally as play money by the kids ("china" + "money" = "chaney"), but is now a featured part of the gorgeous handmade jewelry trade here.    This soap is a soleseife, 2" in diameter, made by the request of the owners of a chaney jewelry shop in Christiansted.  I was hoping to evoke the delicacy and color of pieces of chaney.



Cat, those are really lovely! I'd buy them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Marie

*Almond Joy/Chocolate Almond Swirl*

"Heart of Hearts" is the name of this soap. I had originally replied to an old post with the above title, but said I would post results. This soap turned out great! I used Cherry Almond FO for the scent and it is most delish. Anybody coming into our home immediately becomes blissful in the aroma of this soap. The swirl is cocoa, the base is colored with TD as well as including yummy cocoa butter. Hearts are all glycerin embeds. I had a great time making this soap even though there were many steps and elements to tend.


----------



## jules92207

Marie said:


> "Heart of Hearts" is the name of this soap. I had originally replied to an old post with the above title, but said I would post results. This soap turned out great! I used Cherry Almond FO for the scent and it is most delish. Anybody coming into our home immediately becomes blissful in the aroma of this soap. The swirl is cocoa, the base is colored with TD as well as including yummy cocoa butter. Hearts are all glycerin embeds. I had a great time making this soap even though there were many steps and elements to tend.



Just beautiful! It looks like a geode inside!


----------

